# what do I need for compressed C02?



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

besides difffuser, drop checker and C02 tank what else do I need if I were to get http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/regulator-p-798.html


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Please take a look at my pressurized CO2 article that I wrote (stickied in the equipment forums but also linked in my signature).

Also, on another note, I personally would not recommend that particular regulator you have linked as the needle valve is a bit floaty.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I am seriously considering a proper C02 system but its at least a couple months away and just starting research.

from what I can understand, I need a tank, regulator which controls the flow from the tank, not sure what needle valve is for, hose for c02 to geto the tank and a diffuser.

I am thinking I may be able to get some of the parts from a store that deals with brewing beer?

I have a low budget and just want to figure out how to get a system that will work well. It would be nice to be able to send it to a few different tanks.

I am in Kingston so your local stores can't really help me. I need to figure out what type of stuff I need and see if I can buy it locally or order online.

could I just replace the needle valve on the linked system? Or would that be pointless?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

pyrrolin said:


> I am seriously considering a proper C02 system but its at least a couple months away and just starting research.


It is a good investment!



pyrrolin said:


> from what I can understand, I need a tank, regulator which controls the flow from the tank, not sure what needle valve is for, hose for c02 to geto the tank and a diffuser.


As mentioned in my CO2 guide, the needle valve further reduces the pressure of the CO2 that is coming out from the regulator. We require "bubbles per second" rates, which is essentially negligible flow by regular standards.

There are other optional equipment that I wrote about as well, such as a bubble counter, drop checker, solenoid, etc.



pyrrolin said:


> I am thinking I may be able to get some of the parts from a store that deals with brewing beer?


Yes, but retail prices are usually quite expensive.

You can likely get a retail beer regulator from them for ~$100+

You can also obtain CO2 cylinders from them, but there are cheaper alternatives (again, listed in my CO2 article).



pyrrolin said:


> I have a low budget and just want to figure out how to get a system that will work well. It would be nice to be able to send it to a few different tanks.


What is your budget? Pressurized CO2 is a sizeable initial investment, but with the proper equipment and proper care (no dropping the equipment onto the floor please!), the equipment should easily last a life time. If you try to scrimp and save by buying cheaper equipment, you may find yourself spending more down the road to upgrade subpar equipment.



pyrrolin said:


> I am in Kingston so your local stores can't really help me. I need to figure out what type of stuff I need and see if I can buy it locally or order online.


For regulators, check out beer making stores. For CO2 cylinders, you can check beer making stores, but also hydroponic stores. Needle valves you will likely have to look online. For the other optional parts, there are various sources.



pyrrolin said:


> could I just replace the needle valve on the linked system? Or would that be pointless?


You can do that as well, but a new needle valve would be at least $30 on top of the cost, so you might as well spend the extra money in the first place and get it right the first time around rather than buying a complete system, then spending time to look for a new needle valve, and then taking it apart, testing it, etc.

On another note, keep an eye out for my for sale thread in the Buy and Sell subsection of these forums. I am currently building some regulator setups. More information can be found here as well:

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38868


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I just skimmed your full C02 system post and it was the best explaination of the parts I have ever seen, I actually kinda get it now. This needs to be a sticky!

But one question, if I want to use the same tank and regulator for more than one aquarium, do I just have to get a brass splitter and a needle valve for each tank or what?


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

omg, it is a sticky in equipment, how did I miss that?


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

pyrrolin said:


> I just skimmed your full C02 system post and it was the best explaination of the parts I have ever seen, I actually kinda get it now. This needs to be a sticky!
> 
> But one question, if I want to use the same tank and regulator for more than one aquarium, do I just have to get a brass splitter and a needle valve for each tank or what?


Yeah exactly - you get a manifold, and a needlevalve/bubble counter for each one, if you're doing multiple tanks, I'd look into buying a larger tank, if your space permits a 20# tank will be cheaper in the long run.

I'll second darkblade84s' comment of take your time and spend your money wisely, else you'll be re-doing it later. also if you're not in a rush you can find some great deals on the forum.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

pyrrolin said:


> I just skimmed your full C02 system post and it was the best explaination of the parts I have ever seen, I actually kinda get it now. This needs to be a sticky!





pyrrolin said:


> omg, it is a sticky in equipment, how did I miss that?


It is a sticky 



pyrrolin said:


> But one question, if I want to use the same tank and regulator for more than one aquarium, do I just have to get a brass splitter and a needle valve for each tank or what?





df001 said:


> Yeah exactly - you get a manifold, and a needlevalve/bubble counter for each one, if you're doing multiple tanks, I'd look into buying a larger tank, if your space permits a 20# tank will be cheaper in the long run.
> 
> I'll second darkblade84s' comment of take your time and spend your money wisely, else you'll be re-doing it later. also if you're not in a rush you can find some great deals on the forum.


Yes, you will need to get a splitter (manifold) and then get multiple needle valves. You can also have two solenoids so that each aquarium can have its own controllable CO2, or you can just have one solenoid if you don't mind the schedule being the same for both aquariums.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks! When the system is in the budget I will reread your post and go about building one. With luck it will be sooner rather than later.


----------

